

Automatically archive all the links you share with Buffer and Kippt - jorde
http://blog.bufferapp.com/kippt-buffer-sync

======
neilk
FYI, Pinboard.in already does this for your Twitter account.

Pinboard uses the Twitter API to fetch all your tweets, but as far as I can
tell Buffer is not going to see anything you didn't use Buffer to post.

~~~
jorde
Founder of Kippt here. We also pull in links from favorited tweets (not all
but should probably add that as well) but unlike Pinboard we don't save the
actual tweet content, only links referenced in tweet. New API terms are a bit
unsure and I'm interested to hear about Twitter's reply to Pinboard.

~~~
neilk
It's definitely confusing. I'm not sure what the best strategy for tweet
archiving is. They might cut Pinboard off at some time, and they might
disallow services that post on your behalf like Buffer.

Personally, I use <https://github.com/sferik/t> to archive my posts, as well
as Pinboard.

~~~
LeonW
Co-Founder of Buffer here. Great discussion, I hope I can clarify on the
Buffer part. The key difference to the way Buffer + Kippt are working is that
Kippt pulls in these updates before they are posted. So it is essentially an
interplay between people adding updates and Kippt pulling these before they
even hit Twitter and Facebook. Hope that clarifies.

